# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  One dream eye glued shut?

## CarlK

Alright, so I've had a couple lucid dreams, mind you they never last more than 15 seconds, where one of my dream eyes will be glued shut, and I can't open it.

Example 1:  I woke up lucid in my dream bed, sat up in my dream bed, but one of my dream eyes were closed.

Example 2:  I suddenly am lucid in my dream dorm, sitting on a couch, with my left dream eye closed.  I try to open it, but it won't open.  I rub my hands thinking that will help, but it doesn't.

Note for Example 2:  Somewhere I read that if you shut one eye in real life, and look at your nose, you will see it, but in your dreams you won't.  Last night (Example 2) I was clearly able to see my nose in my dream, because one of my eyes were shut.  I'm assuming that this reality check is not very reliable.

Thanks for all the help / tips for opening dream eyes  ::D:

----------


## Philosopher8659

Nothing to worry about, fact quite the opposite. If thy eye be single, your whole body would be full of light. It means living by one, and only one standard. The trick is, can you really find it and become that person. If it is true, don't expect it to happen by itself or over night. It will take years.

----------


## Clyde Machine

First off, the topic sounded lol when I read it. About that unreliable RC thing, many if not all RCs that involve inconsistencies with the body and with your own appearance have proven to be very unreliable in my experience. No six fingered hands, no odd mirror reflections, my nose is there (though I don't particularly watch for it when I'm lucid), so I look to my surroundings.

----------


## Kolten

Yes, like Clyde said using your surroundings is for sure the *best* way to RC, and about the eye thing... You should probably go to an 'eye doctor' in your dream. Haha. Sometimes its stuff like that that makes all the difference.

----------


## Clyde Machine

A minute correction: There is no "best" way to RC except the way that'll always work for you. The environment may not always be reliable especially if you travel around a lot in your dreams, but for me it has been sufficient. It's a matter of trial and error. So far you've hit errors and learned from them. Kolten and I recommend trying the environment next, but never get sucked into the endless loop where you chase down the perfect reality check. Find what works, go with what works.

Go see that eye doctor, see what (s)he has to say about it, I expect lols to come from it.

----------


## SilverBullet

Wao thats weird i had the same thing happen. I woke false awakened in my bed and i had one eye closed. Weird. I couldn't open it.

----------


## Nihao

> Wao thats weird i had the same thing happen. I woke false awakened in my bed and i had one eye closed. Weird. I couldn't open it.



I am not sure if it's the same issue but sometimes when I had LD wearing in Real a cap that slided down slightly on my eyes in my LD my visibility was partly reduced like in Real. I think that the way I had my cap on somehow sneaked into my uncosciousness.

----------


## Kolten

> A minute correction: There is no "best" way to RC except the way that'll always work for you. The environment may not always be reliable especially if you travel around a lot in your dreams, but for me it has been sufficient. It's a matter of trial and error. So far you've hit errors and learned from them. Kolten and I recommend trying the environment next, but never get sucked into the endless loop where you chase down the perfect reality check. Find what works, go with what works.
> 
> Go see that eye doctor, see what (s)he has to say about it, I expect lols to come from it.



Haha, doing stuff that I do would do in real life always works for me! Like, putting on glasses, going to the doctor, etc. I don't know why.. But it does..

----------


## Zelgius

I've had a dream like this, although it wasn't lucid. I closed both eyes and just rubbed them and it seemed to work. Quite simple.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I've had a dream like this, although it wasn't lucid. I closed both eyes and just rubbed them and it seemed to work. Quite simple.



Anytime I close my eyes in a lucid, I run the risk of opening my real life eyes. It typically turns out to be a false awakening, but still messes me up. Anytime I had vision issues, I demanded that I see clearly, and bam. See as good as anyone else.  ::D:

----------


## Consoc

CarlK I had this exact same dream, well maybe not exact but I want to say Friday I had the dream that I woke up and one eye was open but the other was closed. so I pryed it open with my fingers gently of course. Then last night I had the dream again except I was talking to someone and I was like oh my eye is closed hold on while I open it so I am not a idiot talking to you with one eye closed. I have yet to find out what this dream means...

----------

